# Salt Airways



## wadford (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys, the county service I work for has the salt airways. I've yet to use one, but I was wondering for those who have used them. How do you like them? How often are they effective when your medic puts the tube down? Have you had any issues with them?

Thanks


----------



## Christopher (Jul 9, 2013)

wadford said:


> Hey guys, the county service I work for has the salt airways. I've yet to use one, but I was wondering for those who have used them. How do you like them? How often are they effective when your medic puts the tube down? Have you had any issues with them?
> 
> Thanks



We've not attempted intubation through them, but instead used them as a bigger OPA. Given their cost vs utility we likely won't get anymore.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 9, 2013)

Moved to Ambulances and Equipment.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've only played around with them on airway mannequins, but I had pretty poor results. Out of 10 or so times intubating with the SALT in place, the tube ended up in the esophagus around 7 times. I know this isn't necessarily indicative of real life results, but it's all I have.


----------



## phideux (Jul 9, 2013)

I used one once, and it worked, so for me, I give it a 100% success rate.


----------



## treckker (Jul 26, 2013)

We have Salts as well but we also have kings, and combies. I have never used a salt due to a king is BIAD of choice.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 27, 2013)

Unless the esophagus is controlled with a cuff or something, tubes (versus open " 'I' beam' " [Berman] types) tend to clog with barf. 



*SALT Airway *






*VERSUS*​
*BERMAN* (upside down, unless you're in Australia)


----------



## medicdan (Jul 27, 2013)

I've read a lot, and talked to several people who's services carry these, but have yet to find someone who has actually used it... Has anyone here used it?

Beyond the marketing and playing on mannequins, is the insertion really as easy as an OPA? Does it work as a simple airway adjunct? Is it really as simply to thread an ETT through it? Could you put a bougie/introducer through, remove the SALT, then place an ETT? Is the placement good in patients?


----------



## Mutumbo (Aug 2, 2013)

emt.dan said:


> I've read a lot, and talked to several people who's services carry these, but have yet to find someone who has actually used it... Has anyone here used it?


My county service tested them back in the day before my tome, they HATED them. Had close to a 100% malfunction/failure rate evidently. I dont know details since it was before my time, but they did not last long here.


----------

